

Network Solutions hacked again - Bad month for netsol - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/04/network-solutions-hacked-again.html

======
sucuri2
Why bad month? Just a few weeks ago they got hacked:

[http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/04/mass-infection-of-
wordpress-b...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/04/mass-infection-of-wordpress-
blogs-at.html)

Now all sites got hacked again...

